# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Thành phố Lào Cai - Điểm hẹn du lịch

## yeuhanoi

Với lợi thế giàu tiềm năng về du lịch, cảnh quan thiên nhiên, sự thân thiện, mến khách, thành phố Lào Cai đang trở thành điểm đến của nhiều du khách trong nước và quốc tế.


Trong những năm qua, thực hiện tốt quy chế quản lý hoạt động du lịch trên địa bàn thành phố Lào Cai đã làm tốt công tác kiểm tra, triển khai việc treo biển đồng, đưa các hoạt động du lịch đi vào nền nếp như: niêm yết giá dịch vụ lưu trú tại thành phố; chấp hành các quy định phòng, chống cháy nổ, vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm... nhằm tạo cho du khách sự yên tâm, thoải mái trong những ngày dừng chân ở Lào Cai.

Hiện nay, trên địa bàn thành phố có 154 nhà nghỉ, khách sạn, trong đó 19 khách sạn đã được thẩm định có đầy đủ các tiêu chí tiêu chuẩn để phục vụ khách du lịch, 90 nhà nghỉ, khách sạn đã thực hiện treo biển đồng theo quy định. Đến với Lào Cai, Cửa khẩu Quốc tế, Ga Quốc tế Lào Cai trung bình mỗi ngày đón hàng trăm đoàn khách du lịch đến từ Trung Quốc, thành phố đã phối hợp với Ban quản lý Cửa khẩu Quốc tế thực hiện quản lý xuất - nhập cảnh, giải quyết nhanh chóng các thủ tục xuất - nhập cảnh cho khách du lịch, hướng dẫn, đưa đón kịp thời, thuận tiện, tạo được ấn tượng cho du khách khi đặt chân đến thành phố. Ngoài ra, khi đến với thành phố Lào Cai, du khách còn được tham quan những di tích lịch sử văn hóa: Đền Thượng, Đền Cấm, Đền Quan, Đền Đôi Cô, Chùa Cam Lộ.

Dự kiến trong tháng 8 này, thành phố sẽ triển khai việc trang trí các tuyến phố như: phố Hoa Gạo, phố Đèn lồng… nhằm chào đón kỷ niệm 20 năm Ngày tái lập tỉnh, đồng thời thu hút khách du lịch đến với Lào Cai. Du lịch thành phố đang có những khởi sắc và bước đi đúng hướng, thành phố đang vượt qua những khó khăn về suy thoái kinh tế, tăng cường công tác quản lý hoạt động du lịch, phát huy những tiềm năng và lợi thế của địa phương. Trong tương lai không xa sẽ tiếp tục triển khai nhiều dự án, như Dự án xây dựng khu vui chơi giải trí Lâm viên Nhạc Sơn, tạo nên một điểm hẹn hấp dẫn của du khách nơi biên cương.

----------

